# Looking for a flat in Heliopolis



## shamz (Sep 5, 2008)

Looking for a flat in Heliopolis, I am from England, am British, I am planning to Move there, maybe permanent, i was wondering if there is anyone who can help out,
and if there is any British people residing there, who wouldn't mind helping me out, also English speaking Egyptians i am cumin in the next two weeks
the flat should be able to accommodate 2 - 3 people, at a very good standard


----------



## shamz (Sep 5, 2008)

*Any Night Clubs in Cairo, not the sleazy ones*

Any Night Clubs in Cairo, not the sleazy ones, something where i can meet new people, make friends, socialize, and just chill out


----------



## Remy Belgiki (Oct 15, 2008)

I might fave a 2800 LE flat in the new buildings of the Sheraton area (Heliopolis).


----------

